# Itunes wont open



## homeofthejack (Oct 15, 2014)

So recently iTunes wont open. It shows running in task manager but does not load up. Every so often it opens but not often so it does work just not properly. I have been on google and everything seems to link you to a iTunes page and follow what it says and doesn't work. Part the problem it tells me to go to folders I don't even have on my computer. It is really starting to get on my nerves now. I have uninstalled it and refreshed laptop and followed all instructions I could find online and still no joy.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

1) Hold down* SHIFT+CTRL *while double-clicking on the iTunes shortcut. This will start iTunes in "safe mode"(When the safe mode notification dialog box appears, click "Continue")
2) Choose "*Edit --> Preferences*..." from the menu bar, and then click on the "*Store*" icon at the top of the dialog box
3) Uncheck the three check boxes labeled "Show iTunes in the Cloud purchases", "Sync playback information across devices", and "Sync podcast subscriptions and settings". (On my computer, every checkbox on the "Store" page is unchecked at this point.)
4) Click the OK button to close the preferences dialog box, then close iTunes
5) Open iTunes normally


----------



## homeofthejack (Oct 15, 2014)

I shall try this next time. BBut iIthink iIwant the playback info on. SSorryaaboutweird ggramma my phone ddon'tllike this wsite


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

See if Safe Mode works for you


----------



## homeofthejack (Oct 15, 2014)

I just tried to do what you said. Because I am not signed in to a iTunes account them boxes are blanked out so I ant tick or untick them


----------



## homeofthejack (Oct 15, 2014)

also I think iTunes does open just takes it ages. But if I open it and wait it has opened just took a long time to do it and freezes a lot. I don't have the best laptop but I never had this problem before and it works fine with everything else


----------

